# Good news for those who got the LIDL ABC watch



## shiftear

*LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*

_*** Moved all the info here from the G-Shock forum, I think it's better having its own thread. Thanks ***
*** Original thread here ***_

So anybody bought this watch ? It seems that I activated hidden features, like a baro & lap timer by mistake. After a reset I lost them and fiddled with it an entire day to get them back, but I finally found what I did the first time.

So here is how. Below is a crude representation of the watch and buttons.

B |---| D
A |---| C

*** Ok, so these instructions don't work ***
_To reset the watch, you press A&C together until all segments on the display lighten up and there's also a long beep. Imediately after this, an M starts blinking in the upper left corner and to activate the baro & other features, press quickly button D. You should see the M transforming into PSI, allowing you to select the baro units between PSI and mbar (hPa) using C button. After that, things get easy, just set the time and date as usual - note that now you don't need to set the weekday, just enter year, month, day and that's it._

So, if anybody got this watch and had success following my instructions, please let me know. Thanks.

Have a great evening!

LE: to cycle between time, temp min&max and baro current&min/max, press button C
LE2: added pics (sorry about the quality)
LE3: my model number is 1-LD1868, if yours is different, maybe you should post about your experience.

Below: lap timer









Below: baro reading, ignore the values was just testing


----------



## ecalzo

great info man........
alfaromeo rulez........;-)


----------



## shiftear

ecalzo said:


> great info man........
> alfaromeo rulez........;-)


Thanks ecalzo. And yeah, Alfa Romeo makes some amazing cars :-!


----------



## jbbusybee

I just bought this watch AMAZING even my wife likes it!!!!!!!


----------



## shiftear

jbbusybee said:


> I just bought this watch AMAZING even my wife likes it!!!!!!!


Did the trick work for you ?


----------



## setherd

so what watch is this exactly?

coll "hack" BTW :-!


----------



## shiftear

setherd said:


> so what watch is this exactly?


It's an altimeter/compass (at least marketed as such) watch sold by LIDL - german company with value stores across western Europe.



setherd said:


> coll "hack" BTW :-!


Thanks ;-)


----------



## zippofan

That's a nice looking watch, wish we could get it over in the States :-( especially at that price!


----------



## shiftear

zippofan said:


> That's a nice looking watch, wish we could get it over in the States :-( especially at that price!


This time you're right, but we europeans pay much more usually for our watches. VAT (sales tax) is double, discounts are non-existent at best, etc.

I know I would move to US b-) (only for the watches and it would be worth it)


----------



## tkwm

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Unlock features*

Sorry, but your instruction did not work for me. I bought exactly the same watch, last thursday at Lidl. I missed that baro-feature, because where I live in the german niedrerhein-region, and like the name says, there are no mountains. I tried it several times, but it did not work. I don't think that there are different types of clocks sold. And with trying this and that at one point I actually saw that PSi, but then it disappeared. Can you please post some more details, or repeat your instruction with your clock to see if it really works this way. Thank you.


----------



## g0you

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Unlock features*

I got one from Lidl in the UK yesterday. The unlock feature did not work unfortunately. However I did find that pressing and holding buttons A & C together one more time after the M is flashing changed the mode to baro pressure. When in this mode: it is possible but sometimes with difficulty to compensate for temperature reading errors by pressing A for + and C for - shift of 0.1deg / push. Button B will reset the compensation back to zero. Like tkwm, I am really interested in getting the additional functions. My fingures are rather sore now!


----------



## shiftear

So, let's see, is your watch model (written on the back) 1-LD1868 ? I don't know if other models are sold, and if they even have baro/lap timer.

If it is 1-LD1868, do the following:
- reset with A&C
- while M flashing, reset again, should go into diagnostics mode. 
- press D several times, the watch should turn off
- press a button to turn the watch on, and *immediately* after M starts flashing press D

For me it works every time. Let me know if any of you two succeed. Thanks


----------



## tkwm

I repeated the steps you posted exactly. Nop. Did not work. While pressing the D-button several times, the last display showed PSi before after another press the clock turned off. Pressing the D button immediatly after M begins to flash only changes between meters and feet. Mayve there are 2 different types of firmware.
Two question: What is the initial display when you begin the procedure?
In the last step you write:"press a button to turn the watch on, and *immediately* after M starts flashing press D", what button are you using? If I press the A button, the clock resets, before the M shows up.


----------



## shiftear

Ok, I'm taking the battery out from mine and strating over, maybe I can replicate your problem.

So far, this is what I'm getting in the last diagnostic screen (before the watch turns off):
1 ACH (default)
2 ASCH (default + lap timer)
3 BASCH (default + laptimer + baro + weather)

and another one

4 BACH (default + baro)


----------



## tkwm

Thank you for your efforts! On the last Diagnosticsscreen I see only ACH. Is there a way to change this to the other both mentioned screens? How?
I already have took out the batteries, waited a while, put it in again, and repeated the steps. But no luck either. Meanwhile I have wrote a kind mail to inter-quartz asking them if there are different firmware-versions and on how I can activate the alternative display. I hope it was kind enough, so they will give me an answer. And meanwhile one of my neighbors showed up offering me a 9 V-battery for my smokesensors, because he thaught the continuing beep was caused by them. (lächelchen[i hate smilies])


----------



## shiftear

Ok, so your right, it doesn't always work with my instructions. I managed to get the baro back again by removing and reinserting the battery a few times, but it seems that there is some random factor, I can't just figure out the algorithm. I will keep trying.

Also, I alwys remove the back, cause all that beeping would drive me crazy after a while (and my fingers are really sore right now)


----------



## g0you

Interesting, the ID on mine is also 1-LD1868. Maybe we have different firmware. I get the following diagnostic screens on sucessive presses of D:
1. Pressure, altitude, temperature and compensation constant if set.
2. declination offset (0), dEC (A & C) can increase or decrease this value.
3. Compass.
I have also found that the watch is produced by Canyon, model number CNS-SW2. http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/sports/watches/CNS-SW2
You can get their manual from the support section - very similar.


----------



## tkwm

"Also, I alwys remove the back, cause all that beeping would drive me crazy after a while" thanks for that hint, yes the beeping is nerve-killing, and battery-consuming, either.
I wouldt not wonder if there is also a hidden function to turn off the beeping. Decades ago I was the proud owner of a Casio that included a scientific calculator, with luck I found a hidden function that turned that "keyclick" on and off.

If Inter-Quartz will give me no satisfying answer I will take my apart to see what chip is included and maybe I then can find a datasheet that describes all function, but I hope the inter-quartzpeople are kind enough to give me a satisfying answer.

Again, thank you very much for your effort.


----------



## shiftear

You are right. But, now some more pics. This time I got it working exclusively by fiddling with the battery.

1. BACH (pressing the A button so the watch doesn't turn off)









2. Baro current reading with min/max + weather icon (sun, good weather)









3. Setup screen (asking for year)









4.Lap timer with fastest lap & average lap time


----------



## shiftear

g0you said:


> Interesting, the ID on mine is also 1-LD1868.
> I have also found that the watch is produced by Canyon, model number CNS-SW2. http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/sports/watches/CNS-SW2
> You can get their manual from the support section - very similar.


Yep, a little better than our user manual, but again, no word about baro/laptimer/weather.

Anyway, for me it's enough for today, I pressed those buttuns hundreds if not thousands of times I can't feel my fingertips. I really hope we'll be able to find a reproducible way of enabling the extra features.

And some info about that features codes, at least what I think it represents (complete code beeing BASCH):
B - barometer
A - altimeter
S - probably Sport Timer or smth
C - compass
H - time keeping probably + alarm.

As I pointed out before, the default is ACH, in a post of mine above there's a list of what other codes I've found.


----------



## tkwm

I guess the next-more expensive clock from canyon-tech has the same chip inside, but with that barometer function enabled. Have a look at the manual for the CNS-SW3. I downloaded the manual, and will read it, so it may help me to figure out on how to activate the hidden features.


----------



## tkwm

What means fiddling with the batteries? What have you done with them, a magic spell, raw violence, threaten them?


----------



## g0you

Thanks for the great help and photos, it is really appreciated. I also think it is time to put this watch down for a while! I will post if I find anything else.


----------



## tkwm

Yep. So do I. And once again thank you shiftear.


----------



## shiftear

tkwm said:


> What means fiddling with the batteries? What have you done with them, a magic spell, raw violence, threaten them?


No, I removed the caseback, unclipped the battery and very nicely took it out and put it back in a few times while watching the display for mB or PSI. Every time M was coming up I took the battery out and after about 5 or 6 attempts I finally got the mB displayed.


----------



## shiftear

g0you said:


> Thanks for the great help and photos, it is really appreciated. I also think it is time to put this watch down for a while! I will post if I find anything else.


Hey no problem. At least we know the watch can do more than just it is sold for. We'll find a reproducible way eventually (after getting BASCH reseting the watch doesn't make it lose the feature set - just gives you the chance to alter the settings, time, pressure, etc, only by double reboot it returns to factory defaults).


----------



## g0you

I have managed get the BACH mode by repeatedly reconnecting the battery after a short delay - say 1 to 2 seconds. I originally thought holding A & C while connecting the battery did it but I have not been able to repeat it!


----------



## shiftear

g0you said:


> I have managed get the BACH mode by repeatedly reconnecting the battery after a short delay - say 1 to 2 seconds. I originally thought holding A & C while connecting the battery did it but I have not been able to repeat it!


Hey congrats! Keep trying, you will get BACSH!


----------



## tkwm

yep. worked for me too. now I have BACH, not Johann Sebastian, but mBar.
I guess g0you's observation may be right, last time I removed the battery before it finally worked, I pressed A+C. So pressing other combinations may yield to BACSH.
Some hints for people who want to retry this:
Lay your clock on a piece of soft clothes like a handkerchief when opening it to prevent scratches on the glas.
Use the right tools, preferable watchmaker-tools.
Be carefull not to loose the tiny rubberring that is laying around the hole used to measure barometric pressure.
You don't have have to take out the battery completely, you can put a little stripe of paper underneath the battery.
I used a forehead-lamp (? Stirnlampe in german) to have propper light.
Be aware that this procedure may result in loss of guarantee.
Good luck.


----------



## g0you

Finally I have BACSH - woohoo. Repeatedly reconnecting the battery until mb is flashing as described in your method works in the UK. The delay between reconnection may be critical - perhaps preventing the microprocessor during reboot reading some configuration on the PCB, links/resistor/diode etc.

In addition the watch remembered the temperature calibration offset that I set in the default mode (ACH), -2.9dec C in my case, quite a large error!










We now know that the UK version behaves in the same way. Thanks once again for all your help. A very pleasing result and well worth the sore fingers, can't wait for battery replacement time!!!!


----------



## shiftear

Good work guys, let's hope this works for others too! :-!


----------



## xose

*vtrek abc watch*

It looks like it's made by vtrek: http://www.vtrek.biz/eng/product.php?page=1&subcategory_id=15

regards,


----------



## tkwm

Now I have BACSH too. Here's what I've done:
I reseted the watch two times, so that it went to Diagnosticmode, showing BACH, then I reseted it again two time so it showed the initial ACH again. My assumption was, that when the watch was turned off, a short press of the buttons would change the mode of the watch, but that wasn't the case, but maybe this will work if the watch is completly off, like it was when it comes out of the box. This would also explain how shiftear had BACSH at his first attempt, when he didn't put out the battery.

Then I opened the watch, opened the metalspring that holds the battery, put a small piece of paper between spring and battery, so that there was no contact between spring and battery and then I pushed the buttons A, C and D simultaneous, threw the paper out, pushed one of the buttons and checked that mBar was blinking. After I had set year and the time I found that I also had the Lap-function. So I now have also BACSH. I'm curious if this procedure works for other users.

Have a good time!


----------



## shiftear

Hey, great to hear that tkwm. How about the 'full' experience ? My baro is spot on so far, the alti fluctuates with the pressure, but that's not a surprise.


----------



## tkwm

shiftear said:


> How about the 'full' experience ?


What exact do you mean with full experience? Since I set up my watch yesterday, there are not so many experiences with the new functions. One of the next days I will visit an optician to set the barometer to precise pressure, also opticians mostly know the exact height over sealevel, because of the relation between barometric pressure and height. Then I will quickly return to my flat and use that measured height as a reference to calibrate the watch.
After the procedure described above, I also had to recalibrate the compass, but that is no problem, I compared the watch' compass to a real one and it correspond. If one looks at wikipedia for declination they point to several declination-calculaters, where one can get the exact declination depending on longitude, latitude and date.


----------



## bigblock

After a few tries, the battery trick worked... Thank you guys!


----------



## shiftear

tkwm said:


> What exact do you mean with full experience? Since I set up my watch yesterday, there are not so many experiences with the new functions. One of the next days I will visit an optician to set the barometer to precise pressure, also opticians mostly know the exact height over sealevel, because of the relation between barometric pressure and height. Then I will quickly return to my flat and use that measured height as a reference to calibrate the watch.
> After the procedure described above, I also had to recalibrate the compass, but that is no problem, I compared the watch' compass to a real one and it correspond. If one looks at wikipedia for declination they point to several declination-calculaters, where one can get the exact declination depending on longitude, latitude and date.


Exactly by that. I get my baro information from Frankfurt a/M airport weather station (a few km away from my house) and altitute from Google Earth (don't know how reliable it is). So far the watch seems accurate, too bad it doesn't have a lock function, but that whats a Suunto is for.

So guys, if anything else interesting comes up please share  I'll do


----------



## shiftear

bigblock said:


> After a few tries, the battery trick worked... Thank you guys!


Hey great news I'm happy for you! :-! And please enjoy the rest of the forum, if you're passioned about watches this is a great place to get info from, with friendly and knowlegeable members


----------



## tkwm

I still have some questions. What does the weathersymbols exactly mean? Are there 3 or 4 of them, and why can I set them after setting the barometric pressure? OK, I understand the symbols, sun for highpressure, clouds for low, but why can I set them, if they display the result of the barometric pressure measured within a given time?
Has the crown upon button C any function?
Has anyone found the next more expensive watch with the same display?


----------



## shiftear

tkwm said:


> I still have some questions. What does the weathersymbols exactly mean? Are there 3 or 4 of them, and why can I set them after setting the barometric pressure? OK, I understand the symbols, sun for highpressure, clouds for low, but why can I set them, if they display the result of the barometric pressure measured within a given time?
> Has the crown upon button C any function?
> Has anyone found the next more expensive watch with the same display?


Hey tkwm!
The weather symbols are: 2 clouds+rain, 2clouds, cloud+sun, sun. I _can_ choose the one I want after setting baro pressure value, one symbol starts flashing and button C cycles thru them.

The crown doesn't seem to have a function, so far.


----------



## tkwm

shiftear said:


> Hey tkwm!
> The weather symbols are: 2 clouds+rain, 2clouds, cloud+sun, sun. I _can_ choose the one I want after setting baro pressure value, one symbol starts flashing and button C cycles thru them.
> ...


Thank you. Because I allways set up the clock in the evening hours, I could not recognize the symbols exactly. The symbol with the rain, I have not seen until yet, maybe I should try the watch under my shower. No, I was kidding, it isn't water-proof.
But what is the reason to set the symbols? They are choosen by the watch depending from the change in barometric pressure, so why to set them?
It would be interesting to find a watch using the same ic/chip, because maybe there are further functions like lunar-phase, it's pretty simple to calculate, or key-click on/off.


----------



## mille

Is this watch water resistant?


----------



## tkwm

mille said:


> Is this watch water resistant?


NO, IT ISN'T!!! It was a joke.


----------



## barbanikos

GREETINGS DUDES!!
I bought the watch considering it to be a bargain but have many times since last thursday condidered asking for a refund or replacement.
i got the unlock to work no-sweat thanks to good council by you guys but i still can't get the unlock to work and keep thermometer calibration settings (now i got the BASCH but temp reads (-)degrees,when i screw the lid back on the watch resets to mbar-if i double reset to diag mode then i lose the basch.....)
I would i appreciate any ideas on the matter at hand..

For the record of it I think it is quite the bad form for lidl to forward a product with such little instructions for use (not even a hint about thermometer calibration,when i first activated it i think i got -169,0degrees C or something,must have made many people mad)

Thanks again!


----------



## barbanikos

hey you guys check this out!!!!!
unscrew the back
reset by a+c
reset again to secret-setup -diagnostic or whatever mode
when the display turns off turn it back on by pressing mode button (d)
when it is all lit up press and hold (a) set button
next thing you see blinking is mbar !!!!!

let the rest of us know what happens
worked for me 4-5 times in a row,i think i ve defeated the beast
now does anybody care to help with the #^#^king thermometer?
how do you calibrate it?


----------



## tkwm

barbanikos said:


> ...
> reset again to secret-setup -diagnostic or whatever mode
> ...
> now does anybody care to help with the #^#^king thermometer?
> how do you calibrate it?


At diagnostic mode pressing a or c changes the temperature-offset, pressing the button b changes the offset (the temp-correcture) to zero. That is what g0you found out, see above somewhere in this thread.
Pressing a+c what do you get BACH or BACSH?


----------



## barbanikos

it seems i was wrong once again
whatever i press i seem to get basch on the final screen before shut down and mbar on the first screen upon restart

g0you 's instructions worked for me once in the past but now i seem to get erratic readings on the first diagnostic screen-can't seem to make sense of them

the diag screen reads M (sth) constant
second row reads (****) constantly changing (baro probably fluctuating with back cover off)
third row has two sets of numbers-first might be calibration but does not respond rationally to keystrokes (b sometimes resets to zero but sometimes freezes the display altogether)
(a/c) does not necessarily increase/decrease offset because i get (-) readings 

i seem to be caught in a loop and need to remove the battery again or take the bloody thing back to the store...

in reply to your question ..when i press a+c i get the baro screen first,then pressing d) i get the dec screeen then the compass , then BASCH (lower row reads sth like TH(ermo?) ***).


----------



## kebabman

Hi Guys
I was bored yesterday and was wondering if I could turn off the loud beep so I put the watch description into google and found this forum! I have managed to get the barometer function to work by sliding a piece of paper under the battery clip a few times. 
I have been playing with the lap timer stop watch, does anyone know how to reset the lap timer as I am worried about pressing the wrong buttons and losing the barometer!
Many thanks for the extra functions!


----------



## tkwm

kebabman said:


> Hi Guys
> ...
> I have been playing with the lap timer stop watch, does anyone know how to reset the lap timer as I am worried about pressing the wrong buttons and losing the barometer!
> Many thanks for the extra functions!


hi,
a starts the lap-timer
c stores lap-times, first press on c lap1, second lap2, and so on,
pressing a again stops the timer, pressing then c cycles through differnt lap-times, until end is displayed, I guess, try by your self, presseing c some longer displays best lap time, if cycled through all laps, holding a some longer, resets the laptimer. If havn't pressed c, short press on a stops the laptimer, a longer resets. It's similar to the climb/sink timer described in the manual.


----------



## kebabman

Hi TKWM
Many thanks for the rapid reply
Cheers


----------



## tkwm

hi barbanikos
I'm not very likely to try to reproduce what you wrote, because my clock seems to work perfectly. Maybe you should take out the battery and wait a longer time, so that the watch will be reset. Sorry I can't help you further ...


----------



## kebabman

Hi again
Forgive me but I am now a bit confused as to if I have got all the possible functionality.
Looking at post #19 picture 2 shows barometer pressure with a high and low figure which i do not seem to get. I get the weather symbols at the top. When I click button D to move away from the time face I get the lap timer, then obviously the altimeter and compass. Should there be yet another face for barometer when time is still selected?
Many thanks


----------



## shiftear

kebabman said:


> Hi again
> Forgive me but I am now a bit confused as to if I have got all the possible functionality.
> Looking at post #19 picture 2 shows barometer pressure with a high and low figure which i do not seem to get. I get the weather symbols at the top. When I click button D to move away from the time face I get the lap timer, then obviously the altimeter and compass. Should there be yet another face for barometer when time is still selected?
> Many thanks


Pressing D cycles you thru:

*1. time mode* with temp and barometer readings.
In time mode press C to get:


 temp min/max, press A to reset min/max values
baro reading with min/max, press A to reset min/max values
time/current temp, press A to see the alarm time, press&hold A to set the alarm
 *2. lap timer*


 press A to start, press C to get lap time.
press&hold A to reset
press A to stop, then C to cycle thru Fastest lap, Average lap. In these two modes, press A to cycle thru lap times (from 1 to 99)
 *3. altimeter*


 here you can press&hold A to set the current altitude and select up or down couting mode.
also, press A to start ascent or descent timer (deactivates itself after 5 minutes if altitude difference from start is less than 2.5 meters). Press A again to stop/pause or after stopping press&hold A to reset to zero. After stopping, press C to cycle thru ascent/descent time, absolute altitude difference and average meters/minute.

*4. compass*


 press and hold A to adjust the declination.

Hmm, I think I cover almost all, if you guys have any questions just let me know.


----------



## kebabman

Many thanks Shiftear


----------



## goniometr

Hi gyus ! I have already bougth that watch in Polish LIDL.It has all hidden function but I have a question.Das enybody know is it possible to change the screen mode to made the digit black ? I think that it makes the screen more readable.:roll::thanks in avance !


----------



## Rhotax

Hi, I'm from Poland and I bought this watch in LIDL.


tkwm said:


> [...]
> Then I opened the watch, opened the metalspring that holds the battery, put a small piece of paper between spring and battery, so that there was no contact between spring and battery and then I pushed the buttons A, C and D simultaneous, threw the paper out, pushed one of the buttons and checked that mBar was blinking. After I had set year and the time I found that I also had the Lap-function. So I now have also BACSH. I'm curious if this procedure works for other users.
> Have a good time!


:-( I'm don't get it.
Correct me please if I did something wrong, but when I just simply put out and after 2-3 sek. - put it the battery ...it's just simply resets and then lcd shows this blinking M.
I don't get the meaning of this sentence: "threw the paper out, pushed one of the buttons and checked that mBar was blinking", "threw the paper out" - you mean put in the battery ? When I do so, it's simply turning on (right after I put in battery ), so I don't need to push some buttons for blinking M, it's shows a second after I put back battery in.
I put out the battery and then put in, put out - put in, put out - put in, and it's always this same. After I put battery in, lcd turns on and a second later blinkig M shows. So when I sholud push some buttons ?


----------



## tkwm

Rhotax said:


> ...
> When I do so, it's simply turning on (right after I put in battery ), so I don't need to push some buttons for blinking M, it's shows a second after I put back battery in.
> ...


Yes you are right. You don't have to push any button, after you put in the battery again. That was my error. I used a piece of paper, because so I do not need to open that metall-spring completely. Opening the metall-spring again and again will stress the spring so that it may break. What I guess that is the trick, is to push buttons a+c, or a+c+d, when the battery is out or the metall-spring has no contact to the battery caused by that piece of paper. It worked for me at the first attempt. Maybe you need to go into diagnostic-mode before (see above).
Good luck. If this don't works or if you have further questions post them here. - I'll be back. - Tomorrow.


----------



## bigblock

Hi! Take a look at this G-shock post, maybe you can try something similar (if you have the guts to do it)... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=129102


----------



## RoTi91

Hi Guys! I bought this watch in italian LIDL some days ago.
First of all let me tell you are very great! I was looking for a manual better that that of LIDL and I found this usefull thread!
This is my experience:
1. I have removed the battery and waited 5 sec.
2. I have pushed button A+C+D
3. I have reinserted the battery and... mB is appeared!
However I have noticed that I had only BACH functions. :think:
4. Then I have tried again but this time I have pushed all buttons (A+B+C+D) and finally I had BASCH!!! 
Unfortunately the sensor indicated a temp of -26°!!!! o|
5. Then I have entered the diagnostic menu by resetting two times and I used button A-C to calibrate temp (*). After pushing D to restart the watch I have lost BASCH :-( ...
I prevously noticed that sensor calibration survived the battery lack of 5 sec. then I have repeated all and finally I had BASCH and temperature calibration. :-!
:-d

(*) Note that at each button pressure the temperature increased/decreased of 0.1-0.4-0.1-0.2-... in random way. I don't have understood why this happens...


----------



## shiftear

RoTi91 said:


> 5. Then I have entered the diagnostic menu by resetting two times and I used button A-C to calibrate temp (*). After pushing D to restart the watch I have lost BASCH :-( ...
> I prevously noticed that sensor calibration survived the battery lack of 5 sec. then I have repeated all and finally I had BASCH and temperature calibration. :-!
> :-d
> 
> (*) Note that at each button pressure the temperature increased/decreased of 0.1-0.4-0.1-0.2-... in random way. I don't have understood why this happens...


Congrats! Another happy customer :-!


----------



## shiftear

bigblock said:


> Hi! Take a look at this G-shock post, maybe you can try something similar (if you have the guts to do it)...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=129102


I kinda like the reverse display, but, if I would have bought two pieces you bet I would have tried! :-d


----------



## barbanikos

hi guys
I am positive you dont need to remove the battery to achive the basch
last few times i did it by double reset and then pushing the a button two times when on the fully lit and beeping screen(second time repeatedly)

I still can get the better of the thermometer...I cant get a stable reading on which to calibrate offset....


----------



## Rhotax

If more I read the new solutions to have this BASCh then more I'm sure that it's just a matter of luck :/
Just see how many different ways to get BASCh and each one.........it's working..................sometimes. 
I've tried all of them and none of them works in 100%, I've get BASCh two times ( randomly ) by simply put out and put in the battery - no pressing buttons.

Let's see, tkwm says


> Then I opened the watch, opened the metalspring that holds the battery, put a small piece of paper between spring and battery, so that there was no contact between spring and battery and then *I pushed the buttons A, C and D* simultaneous, threw the paper out, pushed one of the buttons and checked that mBar was blinking. After I had set year and the time I found that I also had the Lap-function. So I now have *also BACSH*. I'm curious if this procedure works for other users.


We see that he got BASCH pressing A,C,D. But then RoTi91 wrote:


> 1. I have removed the battery and waited 5 sec.
> 2. I have pushed *button A+C+D
> * 3. I have reinserted the battery and... mB is appeared!
> However I have noticed that I had *only BACH functions*. :think:
> 4. Then I have tried again but this time I have pushed all buttons *(A+B+C+D) and finally I had BASCH!*!!


A,C,D or A,B,C,D ? So who's got right ?
But then it's more, we have barbanikos and he's "no battery remove" method - and he also got BASCH.
As you see, we have three different ( you may say opposite ) and each one "is working" ? For me none of them works if I do anything as it's described ( maybe it's matter of wrong sentences to describe the proccess ?). For me it's still looks like lucky shoots.
So maybe tkwm. RoTi91 or barbanikos could record a short avi film of what they doing to get BASCH ? I could record some examples films - where I use those methods - maybe you could tell me what I do wrong ?

If someone get - let's say - 10 times in a row - BASCh, then we could say that we have the working method.


----------



## tkwm

Rhotax said:


> ...
> I could record some examples films - where I use those methods - maybe you could tell me what I do wrong ?
> ...


I presume that the buttons may act as a switch, using them one time one gets BACSH, using them again one gets ACH again.

Also it may be possible that there are different kinds of firmware around.

Also it may be true that it was simple luck, it is a well known hacking-method to force a machine to an undefined state so that it will initialise, and allowing so functions that were disabled. I've been told by some real hackers that similar methods even work with smartcards, but that is really bad unlawfull stuff nobody should try to do.

For me the method I described worked at the first attempt, but I was wrong when I said that one has to push any button, when the watch gots power again.

I only have one of this watches and I'm glad that I have BACSH now, so I'm not willing to do further "hacking" with this watch. Sorry.

But I will have a look at the local LIDL-stores if I still find another of this watches, because I want to try that polarisation-film trick. But I fear they are all sold out. But if I find another, I also will make a lil' movie.

Being made curious by the above mentioned polarisation-film trick I took some 3D-polarisation-glasses and hold them over the watch, with one glass it was completly black, with the other I could see the display. When I turned the glasses for 90 degrees it worked the other way around.


----------



## y2kboy

i´m from portugal and i also bought this watch!the batery trick does work, but it,s roudom, if i turn it off again i may only get ach in the diagnostic!at this moment i'have bacsh!!
and another thing!i think i'have found a way to turn off the biping ton!

anyone interested, please reply


----------



## g0you

Hi, how did you turn the tone off?


----------



## shiftear

y2kboy said:


> i´m from portugal and i also bought this watch!the batery trick does work, but it,s roudom, if i turn it off again i may only get ach in the diagnostic!at this moment i'have bacsh!!
> and another thing!i think i'have found a way to turn off the biping ton!
> 
> anyone interested, please reply


Not very polite from your part, if you think you found something just post it.

And if turning off the tone involves isolating the piezo beeper that would mean and end to the alarm also, so it's not an option.


----------



## y2kboy

shiftear!!off course that probably involves turning the alarm also, but do you realy need the alarm?? everyone on these days have a celular phone or an alarm radio clock!those have alarm too!
when i said "i think i'have found a way to turn off the bipping ton" it was only teoretical, because everyone have notest that when the metal back of the clock is out the beping desapears, it only means that propably is that litle metal string and the round plaque that is "gloued" on the inside of the back side of the clock !turning biping tone of = turning of alarm! only if you are a electronic expert and can turn only one off, by mesing with the inside of the clock.
i want try to turn it off because it dosen't bother me, i just post becase i read that some peoples want to turn it off. sorry for triyng to help 

ps:sorry for my english


----------



## RoTi91

Rhotax said:


> If more I read the new solutions to have this BASCh then more I'm sure that it's just a matter of luck :/
> Just see how many different ways to get BASCh and each one.........it's working..................sometimes.
> I've tried all of them and none of them works in 100%, I've get BASCh two times ( randomly ) by simply put out and put in the battery - no pressing buttons.
> ...


I have a friend that have the same watch and he too wants to activate BASCH. I'll try to do this maybe next week. I'll let you know how it works.
I think that watch is designed to show only ACH and to access the hidden functions it needs a trick. I don't know if the trick works only for luck or because the manufacturer has planned it. If you only remove and insert the battery (the manufacturer has planned tha battery substitution) it would have to change nothing. I have tried directly to remove the battery and push some button listening to some thread suggestion. And for me it has worked. The hidden functions are not so important for this type of watch. If you can't get it don't worry!

Now I ask you all:
1. maybe the watch spends more battery activating and using the barometer? I think so because it turn off the compass and the altimeter when not selected.
2. How it distinguishes between climatic variation or simply altitude variation? I think it can't do this, then? When I go up it show me that rain is coming? Maybe this is reason why the manufacturer has removed the baometer? I'll try this today.


----------



## y2kboy

shiftear said:


> Not very polite from your part, if you think you found something just post it.
> 
> And if turning off the tone involves isolating the piezo beeper that would mean and end to the alarm also, so it's not an option.





RoTi91 said:


> I have a friend that have the same watch and he too wants to activate BASCH. I'll try to do this maybe next week. I'll let you know how it works.
> I think that watch is designed to show only ACH and to access the hidden functions it needs a trick. I don't know if the trick works only for luck or because the manufacturer has planned it. If you only remove and insert the battery (the manufacturer has planned tha battery substitution) it would have to change nothing. I have tried directly to remove the battery and push some button listening to some thread suggestion. And for me it has worked. The hidden functions are not so important for this type of watch. If you can't get it don't worry!
> 
> Now I ask you all:
> 1. maybe the watch spends more battery activating and using the barometer? I think so because it turn off the compass and the altimeter when not selected.
> 2. How it distinguishes between climatic variation or simply altitude variation? I think it can't do this, then? When I go up it show me that rain is coming? Maybe this is reason why the manufacturer has removed the baometer? I'll try this today.


even with only the ach functions on, the altimeter and compass are turned off when not selected


----------



## Lexxorcist

RoTi91 said:


> 2. How it distinguishes between climatic variation or simply altitude variation? I think it can't do this, then? When I go up it show me that rain is coming? Maybe this is reason why the manufacturer has removed the baometer? I'll try this today.


As I understand it, altitude is worked out from air pressure, and so is the weather forcasting feature. Whether you can access the barometer or not, it's readings are still being used to calculate altitude.


----------



## shiftear

RoTi91 said:


> Now I ask you all:
> 1. maybe the watch spends more battery activating and using the barometer? I think so because it turn off the compass and the altimeter when not selected.
> 2. How it distinguishes between climatic variation or simply altitude variation? I think it can't do this, then? When I go up it show me that rain is coming? Maybe this is reason why the manufacturer has removed the baometer? I'll try this today.


1. No, the readings are not continuous, as far as I can tell it has some kind of delay between each reading, to conserve the battery. And, the altimeter is a direct function of the barometer, even if you choose not to display the baro reading its still active.

2. It doesn't. So far it works only in 'barometer lock' mode, so altimeter readings change with atmospheric pressure. As to weather prediction I assume there is no simple answer, but from my observation it has to more with the rate at which the pressure changes than the absolute value, so if in a given interval, let's say 30 minutes the pressure drops 10mbars then it interprets this as a weather change no matter if the starting point is 1035mbars or 1015mbars. And, it *may* have something to do with what you set the initial weather state to, probably it relays on your input to hang on a known state for your region/country/altitude, that's some kind of a reference point (_take this with a grain of salt, its not verified yet_).

Anyway, for me its important to have more features rather than less, especially when the watch can do baro & lap timer. If you don't like it or fear draining the battery just leave it in the default ACH mode.

Regards


----------



## shiftear

Lexxorcist said:


> As I understand it, altitude is worked out from air pressure, and so is the weather forcasting feature. Whether you can access the barometer or not, it's readings are still being used to calculate altitude.


Thanks, you beat me to it ;-)


----------



## y2kboy

SHIFTEAR after calibreating the barometer watch shows is the simbols of sun, clouds, etc, but can i access to the barometer readings in numeric values? or this just appens when calibreating?


----------



## shiftear

y2kboy said:


> SHIFTEAR after calibreating the barometer watch shows is the simbols of sun, clouds, etc, but can i access to the barometer readings in numeric values? or this just appens when calibreating?


When in time mode press button C to cycle through different modes. See here


----------



## y2kboy

y2kboy said:


> even with only the ach functions on, the altimeter and compass are turned off when not selected





shiftear said:


> When in time mode press button C to cycle through different modes. See here


i don't have the clock with me at the moment, but i press the butons in all the functions including time and only apears the simbols!!
is there something i'm missing here?:think:


----------



## shiftear

y2kboy said:


> i don't have the clock with me at the moment, but i press the butons in all the functions including time and only apears the simbols!!
> is there something i'm missing here?:think:


Don't know what to say, please try it when you are with the watch. And as a reminder, the C button is lower-right, yes ?


----------



## y2kboy

i think it only cycles betwen temp and alarm settings!!but i will try


----------



## RoTi91

shiftear said:


> Don't know what to say, please try it when you are with the watch. And as a reminder, the C button is lower-right, yes ?


Yes.
Pushing button C the watch will cycle among ACTUAL TEMP -> TEMP MIN & MAX -> BARO MIN, MAX & ACTUAL (in the upper side of display).



shiftear said:


> Anyway, for me its important to have more features rather than less, especially when the watch can do baro & lap timer. If you don't like it or fear draining the battery just leave it in the default ACH mode.


Exactly. It would be interesting if we found the way to activate BASCH without unscrew the watch. I'll try the trick of Barbanikos on the watch of my friend as soon as I can.


----------



## y2kboy

ok!got that numeric borometric reading!but let see a thing!i dont know if someone already said this but...

does anyone here have a swatch snowpass?wel i do

it's a normal analog clock but it also tel us the altitude, and in the manual sais that it tel the altitude by reading the barometric pressure!so far correct!

about this lidl watch!it probably reads the altitude by barometric pressure,also does the "clime forecaste" (sun clouds etc..)

but where i live to my office is a diference about 40m!the barometric pressure did not change but the altitude did!does the clock compensate the diference of the gaind altitude to display the correct barometric pressure for the clime forecast?

one othe thing, did't understande what some of you have said, but, my house is 70 +- above sea level, when i got to my office 40 m above my house level i chose the altimeter option, and firste value that apeard was 70m and then changed to 110m.

conclusion!the altimeter is not working wen not selectd, just reads the altitude when selected!so does the compass


----------



## y2kboy

correction!the pressure dromed about 3 values!! or more height you are the pressure drops or there is some heavy rain coming  what i dont belive because there isn't a cloud in the sky.

stil have to correct the barometric pressure for the weather forecast


----------



## y2kboy

does it tels the *current directi*on?digital *compass with 3-mode display*????

did someon found this funcions?or cant i read right?o|

*THE WATCH IS THE SAME*


----------



## RoTi91

y2kboy said:


> does it tels the *current directi*on?digital *compass with 3-mode display*????
> 
> did someon found this funcions?or cant i read right?o|
> 
> *THE WATCH IS THE SAME*


These are the 3 modes:
Digital compass with 3-mode display, showing a *compass arrow*, *numeric *and *cardinal *readouts

http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/sports/watches/CNS-SW2#pr-switcher


----------



## y2kboy

OK ROTI91 did't read that part  but what about showing the current direction?can it be the compass?doesn't make any cense if it's that they are refering to as a caracteristic of the clock


----------



## y2kboy

visit this web page, it mentions that crown that rotates, the one with that orange ring around  and no one knows what is for, and even if it as a function when rotated, the only problem is that is in corean (i think) if anyone can translate 

http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=A113768350&frm=rvi


----------



## shiftear

y2kboy said:


> visit this web page, it mentions that crown that rotates, the one with that orange ring around  and no one knows what is for, and even if it as a function when rotated, the only problem is that is in corean (i think) if anyone can translate
> 
> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=A113768350&frm=rvi


Yeah, its all over the internet, under different names and it looks like different versions, just google for "atech navigator digital watch". Mostly australian and asian sites. It looks like some versions are also water resistant and others have a moveable bezel. At some point a version was sold by Dakota (Dakota DK7920).

By the way, in this picture it says water resistant, though it has the same hole on the back. When I unscrewed the back I saw there's a rubber ring exactly where the hole is which I guess is supposed to assure some water tightness around the area. Could that mean that the sensor can come in contact with water without being damaged ?


----------



## y2kboy

yea!but thid you lok at that picture that points out that crown with the orange ring?it as something reated on!some function?because it only points out that button!

http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/Detai...768350&frm=rvi

ps:like there are more models identical or +- that are wather proff!can wee by the (hard parts  ) of a brend that is water prof and aply it in this watch? maby is compatibale, just the looks change!
do you understand what i'm saying?


----------



## y2kboy

shiftear!do tou wana risk take a bath with it?!!!

because in the portuguese manual version it mentions that doesn´t cover damages by water


----------



## y2kboy

what is a "moveable bezel"


----------



## shiftear

Ok, let's not get absurd about this watch. I'm sure that if any of us wants something better just buys a G-Shock or a Suunto. This watch is a bargain and that's it, if it's not water resistant so be it, I'm not gonna buy another just to swap parts, c'mon.


----------



## Lexxorcist

shiftear said:


> Ok, let's not get absurd about this watch. I'm sure that if any of us wants something better just buys a G-Shock or a Suunto. This watch is a bargain and that's it, if it's not water resistant so be it, I'm not gonna buy another just to swap parts, c'mon.


:-d They want the moon on a stick!

I have 2 Protreks now, so I didn't bother getting one of these, but they are £20 and they work! If they have a gasket under the case back they probably have some water resistance. I think even Suunto (at least some of them) are only rated with quite minimal water resistance. I'm sure it'll keep the rain off anyway, and it's more of a walking/climbing instrument than a diving watch.

Bare in mind you can spend well over £100 on a Protrek and still find you don't always get accurate readings for one reason or another.


----------



## y2kboy

shiftear!i gess you did't understod what i'have said!i didn't said to buy another watch that is water proof and then replace the parts!i said only if was possible to buy the covers or only the back cover off one similar that is water prof!! like buying the covers of a cell phone!of course i want spend my time loking for that, probabli they aren't in the market for sale, i was just saying....!if i bought one similar that is water prof i wasn't goint to swap the parts, just stik for the one that is water prof!!!!

and another thing!why didn't you stick for the ACH functions!this watch is a bargin, if is only ACH functions so be it!why didn't you bought a suunto for example, not to mention that many guys spend a lot of time trying to find the BAScH functions....


----------



## tkwm

y2kboy said:


> ...
> and another thing!why didn't you stick for the ACH functions!this watch is a bargin, if is only ACH functions so be it!why didn't you bought a suunto for example, not to mention that many guys spend a lot of time trying to find the BAScH functions....


I was very interested in the additional functions when I found shiftears initial posting. And he was very helpfull to make it work for other people. Why should I stick with ACH if the watch does more? When I bought the watch, I was aware that it must have this capabilities, because of that altimeter, and a lap-timer has every ordinary 9Euro-plastic-watch. Many consumerelectronics do have hidden features, and thanks to people like shiftear sometimes they are unveiled. I had not to spend a lot of time to get BACSH, it worked for me at the first attempt. Why do you complain about shiftear's attempt to help people? If you don't want or need BACSH, then stick with ACH, but don't complain about shiftear. 
Or are you a member of the inter-quartz-staff?


----------



## y2kboy

it was a message to shiftear not for you tkwm, if you read all the post you will understand


----------



## tkwm

But I answered as well. You may like it or not. I'm thankfull to shiftear and so I answered to your posting. You don't have to read it, either!
Have a look at the poll, 9 people do have BACSH, and from the three people where it did not work, one is g0you and the other is me, and we finally had also BACSH.
And give me one reason why I should not defend shiftear, hmm?


----------



## y2kboy

o|o|o|

i giv up


----------



## tkwm

Don' t hurt yourself ...
And have a good time.


----------



## Lexxorcist

y2kboy said:


> what is a "moveable bezel"


A moveable (rotating) bezel is a ring around the outside of the crystal, sometimes marked with numbers or compass points. It can be rotated to help time things, or point to compass bearings.


----------



## RoTi91

I think that this watch is designed for external use, like trekking, biking, etc. then it MUST be at least water proof for the rain. Yesterday I've gone whit my bike and I've used on my wrist directly on the sweaty skin. At the return I've washed it under the tap. This is the second time I do this and it works yet. Maybe (or sure) it can't go underwater but this in not a problem for me. Otherwise why it should have two gasket under the cover?
I've gone at 950m (started at 250m). The mb value at start was 1024 and at the top was 943. Obviously the barometer has indicated that a thunderstorm was coming!!! I think that it reads the mbar value about one time/hour because when I've returned home it takes 30 min to return to 1024. After it has indicated cloudy, partially cloudy and finally, after many hours, the sun.


----------



## Rhotax

RoTi91 said:


> [..]The hidden functions are not so important for this type of watch. If you can't get it don't worry![..]


The problem is that, I really often use lap-timer  And it's really basic function. You can buy a cheapest watch and you will have a "stop-watch" in it.
A it's a disgrace  to not have a 'stop-watch' in so "advanced" watch.

Second problem is - that removing battery and reseting watch, resets the temperature 'correction' ( that is set in 'diagnostic mode' ). And in my case the different between real temperature and temp. measured by watch is: (-)10°C. It's way to much :/


----------



## Rhotax

barbanikos said:


> hi guys
> I am positive you dont need to remove the battery to achive the basch
> last few times i did it by double reset and then pushing the a button two times when on the fully lit and beeping screen(second time repeatedly)


Ok, let's play straight 
Here we are:




- reset 2 times,
- wait for turn off
- turn on by "A"
- click 2 times "A"
..still nothing
Which of those things you described I didn`t do it or I did it wrong ?


----------



## RoTi91

Rhotax said:


> Ok, let's play straight
> Here we are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - reset 2 times,
> - wait for turn off
> - turn on by "A"
> - click 2 times "A"
> ..still nothing
> Which of those things you described I didn`t do it or I did it wrong ?


Nice video! ;-)
This afternoon I've made some experiment. I've found that orange button has no function (only aesthetic) and I've discovered that maybe on the display it's attached the polarizing film. Unfortunately it's sticked with glue.
When I've reassembled the watch obviously I didn't have BASCH then I've tried all trick suggested in this thread (all combination of the buttons) but there was no way to reactivate the BASCH o|!!!
The only way was to reopen the watch and repeatedly remove/insert the battery until mb has appeared. First I've got BACH and after other attempts BASCH.

Attached some picture of my work.


----------



## barbanikos

Rhotax said:


> Ok, let's play straight
> Here we are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - reset 2 times,
> - wait for turn off
> - turn on by "A"
> - click 2 times "A"
> ..still nothing
> Which of those things you described I didn`t do it or I did it wrong ?



sorry about that misleading post but i think i posted sometime later with apologies that it didn't work for me every time and that i got back to bacsh no matter how i reset the watch.

for what it's worth , i posted "press a twice,second time repeatedly(meaning hold it depressed until you see mbar (or M) flashing)
what you did wrong in the video is you let go of the a button too soon
(If my method was full proof ,that is,theoretically speaking)

sorry...battery trick still works most of the time...|>

i noticed on your video you got stable reading on the bottom row of the first diagnostic screen
the offset on the bottom left was the same as the th reading on the last ach screen before shut down
mine is definitely corrupt in some way,numbers change like crazy so i xant calibrate the thermometer...

only reply i got from digi-tech was one asking for a phone number for them to contact me ,gave them one but still no contact-anyone had better luck with digi-tech customer service???


----------



## tdrek

you can reset value in setup screen pressing button B (light)


----------



## barbanikos

I was contacted by the digi tech rep guy who asked me acouple of silly questions like what seems to be the problem and did you take temp readings on your wrist and stuff and finally agreed that they would replace the watch in couple of weeks time 
he suggested i went back to lidl to see for a faster replacement if they had any in stock
which is what i did and got a brand new one which actually tells the temperature (only 0.2 degrees off)!!!!:-!

I am a bit reluctant to try and activate the full set of functions now for fear of having the same trouble with sensors .....:-s


----------



## RoTi91

barbanikos said:


> I was contacted by the digi tech rep guy who asked me acouple of silly questions like what seems to be the problem and did you take temp readings on your wrist and stuff and finally agreed that they would replace the watch in couple of weeks time
> he suggested i went back to lidl to see for a faster replacement if they had any in stock
> which is what i did and got a brand new one which actually tells the temperature (only 0.2 degrees off)!!!!:-!
> 
> I am a bit reluctant to try and activate the full set of functions now for fear of having the same trouble with sensors .....:-s


Yesterday I've activated the BASCH to my friend without problem. I've just removed the battery for 5 sec. and mb appeared at first attempt.
If you're feeling not sure and you don't need barometer or lap timer why you should try to activate the functions? There's always a minimum risk. You'll can do it when you will need it. In one of my attempts on my watch it has go crazy; I restored it simply leaving it without battery for some minute.


----------



## Dojjan65

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*

Thanx for the tip! I got it working on my 2:nd attempt. Its really cool!!! But unfortenetly I had to bring it back to Lidl, and get my money in return, qos it turned off by itself and I had to set the time again. I't happened three times in five days...


----------



## tolinho

shiftear said:


> Pressing D cycles you thru:
> 
> *1. time mode* with temp and barometer readings.
> In time mode press C to get:
> 
> 
> temp min/max, press A to reset min/max values
> baro reading with min/max, press A to reset min/max values
> time/current temp, press A to see the alarm time, press&hold A to set the alarm
> *2. lap timer*
> 
> 
> press A to start, press C to get lap time.
> press&hold A to reset
> press A to stop, then C to cycle thru Fastest lap, Average lap. In these two modes, press A to cycle thru lap times (from 1 to 99)
> *3. altimeter*
> 
> 
> here you can press&hold A to set the current altitude and select up or down couting mode.
> also, press A to start ascent or descent timer (deactivates itself after 5 minutes if altitude difference from start is less than 2.5 meters). Press A again to stop/pause or after stopping press&hold A to reset to zero. After stopping, press C to cycle thru ascent/descent time, absolute altitude difference and average meters/minute.
> 
> *4. compass*
> 
> 
> press and hold A to adjust the declination.
> 
> Hmm, I think I cover almost all, if you guys have any questions just let me know.


Hello.
Im happy to say that the battery trick worked for me 

Im not sure what the barrometer does, I should be able to know how the weather will be right?
At the moment I have a little cloud on the left and a sun on the right.

Any info/details on this function will be apreciated.

Thanks to all :-!


----------



## shiftear

tolinho said:


> Hello.
> Im happy to say that the battery trick worked for me
> 
> Im not sure what the barrometer does, I should be able to know how the weather will be right?
> At the moment I have a little cloud on the left and a sun on the right.
> 
> Any info/details on this function will be apreciated.
> 
> Thanks to all :-!


Just remember that those little cloud & sun icons don't tell the current weather but the forecast, so if outside is sunny and the watch says it should be raining wait a few hours. So far it was very precise, the forecast came true in a matter of 6-7 hours. Also, checking the baro reading with a close-by weather station helps to see if it is properly calibrated.

Good luck!


----------



## barbanikos

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*

same thing happened to me with the replacement i got from lidl.
reset itself and froze to erratic display after a slight tap on a door casing once and by itself later on the same day.
has worked fine since though
activated bacsh without battery trick twice but not really sure how...
when on the final seup screen pressing b starts beeping 5-6 times before shutting down ,mayybe that has sth to do with resetting?after that i pressed (a) couple of tims and held it down until it showed mbar but cant really say thats what does it...
(sorry rotax i cant be more helpful..)
in any case ,button strokes obviously short-circuit the battery with the rest of the watch/chip thats probably why simultaneous keystrokes when on a shutdown /beepiing process (energy consuming-circuit with battery closed) have the same effect as removing the battery altogether (sort of a reboot...) 
i think so....


----------



## gheewizz

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*



Dojjan65 said:


> Thanx for the tip! I got it working on my 2:nd attempt. Its really cool!!! But unfortenetly I had to bring it back to Lidl, and get my money in return, qos it turned off by itself and I had to set the time again. I't happened three times in five days...


Hello guys thx for great info on th watch. Dojjan i got the same problem with my watch. Its happened several times now that the watch turned off on itself. Is there a way to program it to stay on?? 
I have to reset it every time the watch turned itself off!


----------



## barbanikos

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*

I opened mine reluctantly after the second time it froze ,
found out the battery clip was slightly bent and probably made a poor connection with the battery or came off when i hit something/dropped it on the floor

the damn thing now shows a battery half full icon
thats quite soon to deplete the battery when i rarely used the features /backlight and stuff..still i like it and a friend commented on how similar to suunto the display is (pretty good imitation )
better have a spare battery handy...


----------



## Maharbal

I bought this watch more than one mouth ago. I had the "reset" problem too. Sometimes I also had wrong measurement by thermometer and barometer. I was about to return my watch, when I measured the battery charge. The battery seemed to be discharged, thus I decided to substitute it. Well, the "reset" and the bogus measurement problems have disappeared since than (I used a second-hand battery that was more charged than the original one!). I think that those watches were sold with old or poor batteries.
Thank you very much for the useful informations which I found on this site.
I hope you could understand me, despite my poor English.
Bye.


----------



## MarkMUK

Well, I actually started the 'look at what is up for grabs @ lidl' thread which prompted the look at the hidden stuff thread...
I will be honest and say that I don't usually fiddle with watches too much. My battery/display also died almost immediately, I swapped the battery and did get the mb display but I lost all the settings either through a 2nd bad battery or me simply pushing the wrong button
I have now swapped batteries again today and to begin with got the regular settings, I twice removed the battery counting to roughly 5 and got the mb back. For now it seems stable enough...all this offset stuff I will attempt to reset/adjust later on. I will say I thought I wasn't going to get very far with the watch but touch wood it appears ok...last time it randomly switched off it took about an hour before dying.


----------



## Rhotax

Maharbal said:


> I bought this watch more than one mouth ago. I had the "reset" problem too. Sometimes I also had wrong measurement by thermometer and barometer. I was about to return my watch, when I measured the battery charge. The battery seemed to be discharged, thus I decided to substitute it. Well, the "reset" and the bogus measurement problems have disappeared since than (I used a second-hand battery that was more charged than the original one!). I think that those watches were sold with old or poor batteries.


After about a week, do you still thinks it's all about discharged battery ?
Because in my case, when I put the watch on table and forget him about for a week.........nothing happends. Then and 'put in' on my wrist and after a few hours ( or 2 days - it's irregular, unpredictable and spontaneous
- like everything in this watch ) suddenly - BIP! "selfreset".

So, after some period of time you sure that your watch stopped spontaneously turning off ?


----------



## kebabman

Lidl has another watch coming up, this time with advertised barometer function b-) £24.99

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20081117.p.Multifunctional_Ski_Watch.ar2

*Multifunctional Ski Watch* *valid from Monday, 17/11/2008*









* 24.99 * * 


[*]Features include:
[*]- Ski computer to track speed, altitude loss or gain and distance
[*]- Digital compass
[*]- Altimeter
[*]- Barometer
[*]- Temperature display (°C/°F)
[*]- Stopwatch
[*]- Alarm function
[*]- and more
[*]*5 year manufacturer's warranty*
[*]Price per item


----------



## digitalxni

any idea of the make/model of this watch? Wouldn't mind looking it up. Tempted to get it


----------



## eejlny

Hello,
Did anybody managed to buy the ski abc watch?. I went to two lidls on Monday and there was no sign of them. There was some ski gear around but it felt that it had been available for some time. I think they started selling this before the 17th at least in the area of Bristol where I live.


----------



## digitalxni

I went into mine at monday lunch time and found out they only had 4 delivered which obviously sold really quickly 

my pop in again tomorrow, maybe they have more to be delivered...


----------



## eejlny

Strange that they bring so few. I would expect Lidl to be happy to sell as many as possible .

In my case I had a thorough look through the shelves in Lidl and I could not even find the sticker with the price. Maybe they did not even get to the shelves...


----------



## Rhotax

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*



barbanikos said:


> I opened mine reluctantly after the second time it froze ,
> found out the battery clip was slightly bent and probably made a poor connection with the battery or came off when i hit something/dropped it on the floor
> 
> the damn thing now shows a battery half full icon
> thats quite soon to deplete the battery when i rarely used the features /backlight and stuff..still i like it and a friend commented on how similar to suunto the display is (pretty good imitation )
> better have a spare battery handy...


Ha! But listen to this.
I was wearing this watch for 3 days. It resets by itself three times for a day. Then I leave it on my desk for 2 days and there was no reset at all :roll:
Today I've grabbed the watch very..."dynamiclly" and...BUM - reset !?

So what is this ? Is it could be a "G-force" matter ?


----------



## eejlny

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*



Rhotax said:


> Ha! But listen to this.
> I was wearing this watch for 3 days. It resets by itself three times for a day. Then I leave it on my desk for 2 days and there was no reset at all :roll:
> Today I've grabbed the watch very..."dynamiclly" and...BUM - reset !?
> 
> So what is this ? Is it could be a "G-force" matter ?


I had the same problem. I replaced it in Lidl and the new unit had the same problem. I contacted the manufacturer that told me it had a defect and they will send me a replacement. They did that but they sent me one with the same problem :-|.

So then I thought that it was always resetting following movements with my hand and I thought it could be static electricity building up in the metallic back and then resetting the electronics. I know it sounds a bit far fetch but since I had nothing to loose I did the following: I opened it and covered the back with tape from the inside isolating the spring and battery from the metallic back. This was a couple of weeks ago and since then it has not reset again. The alarm does not work though because of the disconnected spring. Maybe there is a better way of doing this...


----------



## Maharbal

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*

I think there is a problem of contact between the battery and the metal tongue which blocks it. I tried to tap the watch on a table and I succeeded in resetting it or even in making bogus temperature readings. 
But maybe eejlny is right. 
Next time it resets, I'm going to bend a little bit the metal tongue (the 2 little tongue in the big one, I mean. I think they act as springs ) in order to improve the contact in case of shock. Actually, I have already tried but it needs more than 2 hands to succeed in it without bending the whole tongue 
Bye

(Sorry for my poor English)


----------



## tsitsos

*Re: LIDL ABC watch / Multifunction watch*

hi all.i bought this watch before 1 week from lild.the monual doesn't say that the watch watter ressistan....does anyone know if it is? and something more.....the manual says that for water damage there is no warranty claim...so???i guess it's not water ressistant rght??


----------



## tkwm

The above mentioned Ski Pro watch is available at Lidls german online shop
http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/[email protected]@ProductDetails?productId=3&categoryId=2
for 29,99 Euro.


----------



## digitalxni

good news!

now... where did I put my German dictionary.....


----------



## tkwm

Your dog ate it.

Try this link:
http://translate.google.de/translat...tId=3&categoryId=2&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=en

But sometimes google translates nonsense ...


----------



## digitalxni

grrr, so i didn't edit my post correctly. I'm pretty sure from the rough translation that they will only ship inside Germany


----------



## tkwm

Yep. You are right. They don't send to countrys outside germany.

They claim on their website:
"Wir versenden ausschließlich innerhalb Deutschlands. Deshalb muss sowohl die Rechnungs- als auch die Lieferadresse innerhalb Deutschlands liegen."

But maybe this conflicts with EU-laws. 
Maybe you have a Lidl-(Online)-Shop in your country too. That german Lidl-(Online)-Shop is relatively new and I found it on the Lidl-site randomly.


----------



## digitalxni

how can they conflict with EU laws? They don't have to ship anywhere if they don't want!

Unfortunately there is no UK Lidl website to order from. You can only see what is on special offer for the next few weeks. I did have a scout around on ebay but have yet to find one


----------



## tkwm

> how can they conflict with EU laws?


I don't know. I'm not a lawyer.
As far I know if they offer it in germany they are not allowed to restrict their offer to germany only. BUT, they may decide if they ship it only to places inside germany.

Today I have received my watch. From a first look I would say that it is the price worth. Different to the other watch (1-LD1868) it gots 2 different alarms, lap, timer, beep on/off, a second time-zone, a graphical display for change in altitude and change in barometric pressure, and maybe other features I havn't set up by now. And it is from the same manufacturer like the 1-LD1868. Does it contains hidden features? Laser? X-ray-look? walkie-talkie? I guess not.


----------



## tdrek

I put watch to the fridge. When temperature down to about 5 oC I reset the watch and it start display mb, next year etc. Now I have BASCH mode.


----------



## forfun

Hey guys

That is a need trick with that paper, it did worrk the first time for me.

Just a little warning:
This watch is very sensitive for static so be carefull when open.
It did reset when I did change a shirt that was loaded with static elec., it did reset itself to the A ch mode.
Also be carfull not to put in the paper to far or the spring will bend.

I reed the prices, here at Lidl in Holland they sell the watch for €29


----------



## venoxjcs

*New Model 1-LD2109*

Hi guys,

I'm from spain (near africa je!)...sorry for my english.
For a week i had buy this watch but model number 1-ld2109.

I try all the tricks:

put out-put in the battery,
combination (or not) of the pressing buttons
reset 1 time, 2 times, 3 times...and nothing.

I think that the firmware is different that all we know.

Any idea for this model?

Looks like other models exactly!


----------



## y2kboy

*Re: New Model 1-LD2109*



venoxjcs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm from spain (near africa je!)...sorry for my english.
> For a week i had buy this watch but model number 1-ld2109.
> 
> I try all the tricks:
> 
> put out-put in the battery,
> combination (or not) of the pressing buttons
> reset 1 time, 2 times, 3 times...and nothing.
> 
> I think that the firmware is different that all we know.
> 
> Any idea for this model?
> 
> Looks like other models exactly!


yea!i'm from portugal and i also bought that model!it looks the same but is black, but i'm triyng to unlock the secret functions without sucess!

i also have the other model, the orange one, and the trick worked with me at the first time!

i think this black model as a diferent firmware, so i think is going to be impossibel to unlock the secret functions!!

venoxjcs, if you have any sucess unlocking the secret functions, let me know


----------



## JL71

Hi All,

first post in an otherwise excellent forum!!

I've been a longtime lurker but today I bought the lidl watch, I do have some Casio's (but only one ABCT, the prg 40), Seiko's and an (old) Zenith I also have the Ski pro, also from the Lidl.

On to my question, the above methods don't work for this watch, from the outside it looks completely the same but it as another number: 1-LD2179. Anyone had any luck unlocking other features with it?


----------



## oscarlata

Hello everyone, I am Spanish and I use a translator. 
I bought the 1-ld2179 model, and I used all methods that you have done and will not work. You know another method? 
Thanks


----------



## alesd

I´ve got same problem... my model is 1-LD2179. Please help us. Thx lot.


----------



## SuperVM

Hi. I'm from North of France and i have bought my 1-ld2179 saturday.
I tried all the precedent "methode" and nothing new : just an AC ho watch.

I gonna try this evening one more time.


----------



## JL71

Well I didn't have any luck so far. I've scourned the internet for a solution but it seems we have different firmware or so it seems.


----------



## kinzi

*That's how it works definitely*

Hello,

I bought the same watch from Lidl Austria (1-LD1868) some months ago. It had the same basic features (ACH).

The other day the battery went weak, leading to a reset of the watch, and suddenly it had bASCH features enabled, what made me stunning and quite happy ;-) . After changing the weak battery the new options were gone again. So I googled and ended up right here. But none of the ways described here worked for me, the new features stayed away.

What I thought about all this was, that the uC in the watch couldn't read the right option switches/jumpers/whatever at reset when the battery went weak, so accidentely the new options were enabled. With quite new batteries this would never happen. So why not have a look for these jumpers?

I disassembled the watch by unscrewing the 8 (2x4) screws and took it apart. Watch out for the springs, don't loose them! ;-) After a short look at the PCB through a magnifier I saw two jumper tracks labled "J1" and "J2". J1 was closed while J2 was open. So I grabbed a cutter and cut off the J1 track, reassembled the watch and: BINGO! It has now bASCH options enabled. I don't know about the other jumper combinations, they're not of interest for me, so I didn't try them out. Maybe someone else will give it a try?

See attached photo for details ;-) ...

Regards from Austria,
kinzi.

P.S.:
What I forgot to say:
* Yes, you'll loose warranty.
* No, I'm not responsible if you fry your watch.
;-)


----------



## JL71

We have another module, the 1-ld2179. A jumper setting sounds very plausible by the way. I just may be tempted to try this, but not just yet.


----------



## kinzi

Sorry, but the original item that was discussed was a 1-LD1868 watch, wasn't it?


----------



## JL71

Yes, it was. The new model, well same watch from the outside but other firmware, is the one the last couple of posters have trouble with getting all the functions. I don't even think Lids sells the old one, wish it was so. But when the jumper trick works on the old one, why wouldn't it work on the newer one. As soon as Lidl stores them again I'm going to try your trick.


----------



## Hyper.nl

No results here yet with my new (Lidl) Auriol 1-LD2179 watch. The display has icons for the barometer but the mentioned procedure does not unlock it.


----------



## WCD

For the LIDL 1-LD2179 it is simple. Just remove J1 and J2 and the watch is BASCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambunge

WCD said:


> For the LIDL 1-LD2179 it is simple. Just remove J1 and J2 and the watch is BASCH!!!!!!!!


New to this forum, following this thread for a while.
Anyone else has tried this??????
I have the 1-LD2179 model too and, not having experience with electronics, would love if someone else can confirm this method.
Detailed video/stills would be of great help.

Thx


----------



## JL71

It's basically the same as what kinzi said. J2 was already open so no need to cut anything there, just J1. I'm still waiting for Lidl to restock these watches so I can get a second one if the cutting of J1 fails.


----------



## WCD

The PCB of the 1-LD2179 is different from the picture above.
They,ve made some chances on the new watch and PCB
But actualy be sure that J1 and J2 BOTH are open.
It is working OK and stabil.
J1 and J2 you find close to the processor chip like the picture above.
I,ve used a desoldering tool to remove the jumpers.


----------



## ambunge

Finally opened the watch (1-LD2179). Cut J1; J2 was open already.
After much struggling with the screen showing weird characters, etc. I finally reassembled the watch.
No luck with the multilap stopwatch (btw, what I was looking for), but now I have barometer (it works, apparently) and alarm, which I think was not available before. Some jumpers remain to be cut (J4,J5), but I'll leave that to the other brave souls in the forum.
So now I seem to have bACH0. Go figure.
Please report back if anyone succeds getting the stopwatch.
Pictures attached.


----------



## WCD

Excuses.. i,ve made a mistake. J1 and J3 (below J1) has to be open. See picture for Ld2179 module


----------



## ambunge

*Confirmed!*

Opening J1 gets you:


barometer in mBar/Psi
forecast (wheather in the next X hours)

After opening J3, stopwatch is available:


30 lap memory (-> not FIFO type, only 30 laps and after those only start/stop is available)
Average lap, fastest lap, individual lap recall

(Ignore my previous comment about the alarm. It was there from the beginning, no need to open the watch to get it :-d)


----------



## alesd

After unlock J1 and J3 the basic functions /alti, temp/ is still working?



ambunge said:


> *Confirmed!*
> 
> Opening J1 gets you:
> 
> 
> barometer in mBar/Psi
> forecast (wheather in the next X hours)
> 
> After opening J3, stopwatch is available:
> 
> 
> 30 lap memory (-> not FIFO type, only 30 laps and after those only start/stop is available)
> Average lap, fastest lap, individual lap recall
> 
> (Ignore my previous comment about the alarm. It was there from the beginning, no need to open the watch to get it :-d)


----------



## ambunge

alesd said:


> After unlock J1 and J3 the basic functions /alti, temp/ is still working?


Yes.


----------



## walty666

hi, Lidl are stocking these again on monday. I managed to get one early from my local Lidl but can't get the BASCH function using the button pressing sequence, only ACH. I'm tempted to pick up another one on monday and try the J1/J3 jumper mod. Serial number is 1-LD2550...
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_8357.htm


----------



## walty666

Hi again,
Just to confirm, I cut the J1 and J3 jumpers on the 1-LD2550 and it's now got full BASCHo functionality! Get down to Lidl on Monday folks!
Cheers
Ross


----------



## Alpha Male

Hi, been reading this as I bought one today from Lidl.
This was my first attempt at modding any watch and I did cut the J1 and J3, now, after a lot of fiddling to get it back together I can see PSI lit, but not all of the display works, may need some adjusting somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## walty666

Alpha Male said:


> Hi, been reading this as I bought one today from Lidl.
> This was my first attempt at modding any watch and I did cut the J1 and J3, now, after a lot of fiddling to get it back together I can see PSI lit, but not all of the display works, may need some adjusting somewhere?
> Thanks


Yeah, I had the same problem initially. Just need to make sure the contacts between the LCD and the circuit board are free of dust and screwed together well (the small internal screws).
Ross


----------



## Alpha Male

walty666 said:


> Yeah, I had the same problem initially. Just need to make sure the contacts between the LCD and the circuit board are free of dust and screwed together well (the small internal screws).
> Ross


Thanks Ross, I did find it a bit fiddly tbh, I had trouble with the flexible connector between the lcd and the pcb. I'm going to have another go at it tonight, is there any special alignment or orientation I should know of and any more assembly tips?
Oh, went and bought another tonight, as I thought I'd ruined it. Could take it back under their returns policy or I may just keep it lol.

Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## walty666

No, nothing special, the connectors fell out but I managed to put them back in the same way round.

Told my mate Andy about it and he didn't believe a word, the big quendo. He likes other boys though and can't stop going on about 'backdoor action'! Alright Andy, you big hom? ;-)

Ross


----------



## Alpha Male

Hmm, second attempt didn't work, still got missing segments, how frustrating is this!


----------



## Alpha Male

Right, did the mod to the second watch and it worked out fine, when I lifted the pcb, I made sure the screen and the flexible connectors stayed in place. 
I cut jumper J1 and J3. There seems to be jumpers 1 to 6, after cutting J1 and J3, this leaves J6 still bridged and intact, not sure what features this would (if any) release, but for now, I'm happy with the extra features I have- pressure, weather and stopwatch, is there any other feature that J6 might enable?

Cheers


----------



## walty666

Alpha Male said:


> Right, did the mod to the second watch and it worked out fine, when I lifted the pcb, I made sure the screen and the flexible connectors stayed in place.
> I cut jumper J1 and J3. There seems to be jumpers 1 to 6, after cutting J1 and J3, this leaves J6 still bridged and intact, not sure what features this would (if any) release, but for now, I'm happy with the extra features I have- pressure, weather and stopwatch, is there any other feature that J6 might enable?
> 
> Cheers


yeah, when you reset the watch i can see a '%' symbol above the main time display in the centre. none of the functions currently use this symbol. i'm wondering if it's got anything to do with slope incline (there's another model lidl has sold previously called the the 'ski pro' with some skiing settings like auto ascent/descent rate and incline). perhaps you could try it on the first watch that you're having the problems with? if it messes it up completely i'd get it back down to lidl for a refund/exchange. let me know if you try it though.


----------



## Alpha Male

Ah, I should have thought of that first, I took it back tonight.
Could be inclination or % could be humidity, but don't think it's that tbh.

Not sure if I'm brave enough to waste the watch if it's not.
Thing is, from my pc experince, all jumpers do it change options around.


----------



## Alpha Male

I've cut J6 but haven't found any new features yet, I can report that the watch is fundtioning fine, with the other extra features still enabled.
Somone else fancy trying it and seeing if they can find any new feature?


----------



## agflex

walty666 said:


> Hi again,
> Just to confirm, I cut the J1 and J3 jumpers on the 1-LD2550 and it's now got full BASCHo functionality! Get down to Lidl on Monday folks!
> Cheers
> Ross


hi, can you tell me more how did you cut the J1 and J3 jumpers on the 1-LD2550....i got one this morning but i cant get BASCH functionality. Can you tell me step by step what i have to do to get it.
thanks


----------



## Alpha Male

I stripped the watch down and on the back of the pcb, (see pics last page) there are jumpers on the pcb. Identify J1 and J3, then cut (I used sharp craft knife) then re-assemble and turn on, should have the extra functions.
I am no expert as this was my first attempt at modding a watch.


----------



## agflex

yesterday i had tried this, cut j1 and j3, but then i put it back there was loads of segments missing, tried to clean connectors but felt again. Today got new one...maybe there is other method to get all this functions, not to take the watch apart and cutting jumpers. I dont want to felt with new one....

Thanks


----------



## agflex

Alpha Male said:


> I've cut J6 but haven't found any new features yet, I can report that the watch is fundtioning fine, with the other extra features still enabled.
> Somone else fancy trying it and seeing if they can find any new feature?


Hi there,

i had found that when you cut j6 - reset doesnt work anymore (A and C)
maybe just for me, but i cant make it to reset, its not responding when i pushing A and C. Can you try to reset to see does it work or no for you.


----------



## Alpha Male

Hi, yes, reset function is working fine. Make sure the metal contacts are fitted behind the buttons properly, that would stop your buttons working properly.
cheers


----------



## tuanathon

Looks like a pretty cool watch. is there a way to get this watch in the US?


----------



## agflex

Alpha Male said:


> I stripped the watch down and on the back of the pcb, (see pics last page) there are jumpers on the pcb. Identify J1 and J3, then cut (I used sharp craft knife) then re-assemble and turn on, should have the extra functions.
> I am no expert as this was my first attempt at modding a watch.


Thanks, at last it works for me...

One more, can i calibrate temp. and altitude? How i can do this.


----------



## NC7062

These notes below were posted by someone who knew their stuff a few pages back regarding similar module in the 2008/9 watch - not sure if all instructions work, but certainly the Alti ones do, and the way to scroll thru time mode to Baro works the same.

I have not worked out how to do temp adjustment yet - pressing the light in setup does not work for me, might have to live with just deducting 10 c from the total !

For comparison, I also have a Casio PRG-100 (no compass, but excellent alti/baro watch) and this watch stacks up really well (apart from not being waterproof or the ability to adjust the temp down, but hey its only £19.99 for a full ABC) :-!

Pressing D cycles you thru:

*1. time mode* with temp and barometer readings.
In time mode press C to get:


temp min/max, press A to reset min/max values 
baro reading with min/max, press A to reset min/max values 
time/current temp, press A to see the alarm time, press&hold A to set the alarm 
 *2. lap timer*


press A to start, press C to get lap time. 
press&hold A to reset 
press A to stop, then C to cycle thru Fastest lap, Average lap. In these two modes, press A to cycle thru lap times (from 1 to 99) 
 *3. altimeter*


here you can press&hold A to set the current altitude and select up or down counting mode. 
also, press A to start ascent or descent timer (deactivates itself after 5 minutes if altitude difference from start is less than 2.5 meters). Press A again to stop/pause or after stopping press&hold A to reset to zero. After stopping, press C to cycle thru ascent/descent time, absolute altitude difference and average meters/minute. 
 
*4. compass*


press and hold A to adjust the declination.


----------



## jamesd256

Hi, 

I bought an LD2500 from Lidl in London a couple of weeks ago. Already amazing for the price.

Have since done the J1+J3 cut, and have now got BASCHo, which is even more amazing for the price, so thanks to all who contributed.

I have tried to read the thread to see what each of the BASCHo mean, but I'm still not sure what H and o are.

One other thing, I have Err on the compass page, after starting with the CAL screen. I tried to calibrate it with a real compass, but I don't know what I'm doing.

Is there a manual which applies to the watch in its fully unlocked state?

Thanks!


----------



## NC7062

JamesD256 I think it is -
*
B*arometer
*A*ltimeter
*S*topwatch
*C*ompass
*Ho*urs ? (i.e. time)

*'Err'* on compass just means you need to recalibrate per the usual instructions - i had to do it twice after the cut, but its no drama.

Dont think anyone has found the 'fully unlocked' manual I am afraid.

Look for the posts by a member called *Shiftear* - he seems to have cracked it as much as anyone.


----------



## mjviegas

Greetings from Portugal. 

A year ago I bought the Model LD-2109 here in Portugal. 

I think that last week Lidl selling again this watch, but do not know which was the model. 

I bought the watch because I found interesting the amount of functions that had for the price it cost (about 30 €) 

Today, looking at the net, for the clock manual, I found some posts in this forum about some hidden features of this watch. 

So, I tried to make the changes and remove the jumpers welding was enough to enable these features. 

It worked!! 

Congratulations for the excellent forum. :thanks :-!


----------



## karunch

Hi to all! I'm also a proud owner of a Lidl watch (ARIOL 1-LD2550). I'm very happy with it! :-!

I also want the hidden features, but i'm a bit reluctant.. Its that were i am the lidl good stuff run's out in a blink of an eye.. so no second chances for me.. at least for a while. 

So.. i was wondering. The guys that already made the change in their LD2550, was it complicated to re-build the clock? are there loose springs, rubber sealants ? after the modification are there problems with recalibrations (compass and thermometer)? what about the barometer function, does it work properly? did anyone compared it with a nearby pressure reading? 

Thank you for your help, and keep up the good work!


----------



## karunch

F***! those zebra strips that connect to the LCD are a real nightmare (the same that happened to you Alpha Male)! the first 15 mounts were disincouraging, lots of segments missing in the LCD screen.. but 2hours later i did it! now i have the two extra features: barometer and cronometer.. and a rougher "A" swicth.. eheh 

Did anyone else noticed that the altimeter readings vary depending on the temperature of the watch (especially in/off wrist)? and does anyone have the barometer instructions, perhaps of a similar watch with this function?

Cheers


----------



## Higgy

Hello all,

 First of all many thanks to shiftear :thanks for finding out hidden features of Lidl watch, as otherwise I would not have bothered to buy it (I love the idea of buying something and fiddling to gain other features!)
Yesterday I popped into a Lidl UK and bought the orange highlighted 1-LD1868. Things did not go well as the watch did not work. Guessing it was the battery I whipped the back off and using a voltmeter the battery only had 0.2 V :-|, fitting a new CR2032 the watch started .
Now before looking at the watch too much, on with the feature unlocking I thought! 
I tried the methods suggested by shiftear and the paper under the battery, which worked with other forum members. I had no luck using these methods (maybe brand new battery did not help?).
So I must say a big thanks :thanks (or vielen Dank!) to kinzi for presenting his unlocking method. So I stripped the watch apart, and using his picture, I identified the location of J1 and proceeded to 'open' the junction. This took some time as the circuit board is small and there is a surface mount capacitor nearby that I did not want to knock off.
I tried many time re-assembling the watch but each time I had numerous LCD segments not working. After stripping and re-assembling many times, I decided to remove the LCD screen from the watch housing and re-assemble the LCD & circuit board module 'outside' the watch housing. BINGO the LCD segments all worked. I then placed the complete module back into the watch housing and now I have BASCH :-!

I was wondering, we could be professional and using the existing manual (and maybe using some Canyon info) write a manual for the 'modded' watch?
The first part of the manual just needs a paragraph mentioning the choice between mbar & PSi, and then we need info about lap timer (Canyon manual info can help here?). Then we need diag screen info.
I have found that pressing A + C gives min/max temps, then pressing A + C again gives the pressure screen with current pressure and min/max pressure.
Many thanks,
Higgy.


----------



## chris-x1

Hi all, just bought one of these watches from Lidl and purely by accident activated the BASCH mode. 

I've somehow managed to activate it and deactivate it (randomly) by resetting the watch using buttons a and c then by resetting it again/straight away on the start up screen (ie the one with the M in the top left).

I haven't yet had to resort to taking out the batteries so far, luckily.

I noticed skimming through the posts someone mentions a temperature offset. My watch consistently reads 30-31 deg c while wearing which is probably around 5-10 deg c above ambient.

Can someone tell me how to adjust the temperature off set if there is such a function ?

:thanks in advance...:-!


----------



## Higgy

Hi chris-x1,

To adjust the temp offset, you have to reset (A & C), then reset again (A + C) straight after when the M is flashing (or mb in BASCH mode).

You then get the diagnostic screen. I can't remember which screen comes up first but cycle through with the D button. 

At the temp adjust screen you use A to select then C to confirm if my memory is correct. I think it goes in steps, something like 4 deg C, 7 deg C and so on. So you have to try what you think your body temp adds to the normal temp. I am pretty sure I have mine set to 7 deg offset.

You might find that after the diagnostic screen your time might be reset. The altitude offset I think always offsets.

Good luck and tell us how you got on,

Higgy.


----------



## chris-x1

Hi Higgy, thanks but-

no real luck i'm afraid, it either doesn't work or it becomes buggy (erratic opperation of the buttons) and if I get as far as being able to flip through different modes it takes me through to a mode which appears to be temperature compensation but if I adjust it it wont cycle through anymore modes (so I have to reset it again) or if I don't adjust it, it goes onto 'dec' which I presume is declination angle adjustment then onto the BASCH screen, at which point it wont cycle through anymore screens. After a second or so of not pushing any buttons on this screen the watch just shuts down.

I'll keep trying though:-!

If it's of any interest when setting the barometer you can get an accurate pressure reading (in mb) from your nearest airport which you can obtain from this website http://www.weathercharts.org/metartaf.htm (select airport then click display metar)

You are looking for the numbers at the end of the coded weather report prefixed by Q (QNH- doesn't stand for anything as such) ie Q1013. Not all airports report for 24hrs so best check it during the day.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## G60Dub

Hi

Performed the jumper mod on my LD1868 with no issues.

I however do seem to have an issue with the thermometer and offset calibration- I can enter the diagnostic mode without issue but wonder if someone could clarify what the two sets of temperature values (noe on botom left and one on bottom right) referr to?


----------



## Higgy

Hi there,

On the diag screen the number on the bottom left is the adjustment and the number on the right is the resulting temp. I think the main temp in the middle of the screen is the unadjusted temp.

Using the buttons on the watch you can give it a + or - temp adjustment. Using two other digital temps I had to use something like a 2 deg adjustment to calibrate.

Sometimes it did go strange on mine and the adjustment was huge instead of 0.1 increments. But a reset and diag got me back to small 0.1 adjustments.

Cheers,

Higgy.

P.S. Thanks chris-X1 on the link to barometer readings. Here is another local one for people in Oxfordshire:

http://www.elm.eru.rl.ac.uk/ins6.html


----------



## il_b

Hi
cutted J1 & J3 on my 1-LD2179 and all the functions are activated !

thanks for the great job |>

ciao from italy


----------



## Rhotax

*Re: That's how it works definitely*



kinzi said:


> I disassembled the watch by unscrewing the 8 (2x4) screws and took it apart. Watch out for the springs, don't loose them! ;-) After a short look at the PCB through a magnifier I saw two jumper tracks labled "J1" and "J2". J1 was closed while J2 was open. So I grabbed a cutter and cut off the J1 track, reassembled the watch and: BINGO! It has now bASCH options enabled. I don't know about the other jumper combinations, they're not of interest for me, so I didn't try them out. Maybe someone else will give it a try?


Ok, i'm not a electronic engineer  So I would like to please more precise hint
On this attached foto which track is called J1...A or B ?

Everybody saying "the name of the jumper is J1" I think the name of the jumper e.g C14 and J1 is the name of the...TRACK ?

So, you're cuting track or switch/jumper ?


----------



## Rhotax

Anyone? :>


----------



## barbanikos

Thought I might pop in to thank you guys for your feedback-I just came round to opening my brand new 2550 black/silver watch (I got it off ebay ,there seem to be some nice people selling it for a liitle over what they bought it for at Lidl and I got tired of waiting for lidl to shelf it in my country again,the manufacturer was not much help either though very courteous..)
I was a little bit scared at first as justifiably is rhotax
DONT CUT THE TRACKS RHOTAX!!!!
what i found difficult was getting the mechanism en block out of the case
after that i unscrewed 4 long screws and took care not to let any springs or such fall out (essentially split two pieces)
the jumpers you need to cut off or unweld(I used nail clippers in the end) after you have identified them are situated as in the photos above in a rectangular pattern,j1 next to j2 ,j3 under j1,apparently only j1 and j3 are closed.
They might look like capacitors and such so take your time deciding which is actually which and use a magnifying glass if handy.
My endeavour at first rewarded me with a demoralizing "err" indication at first but after the first stroke of a key everything seems to work fine and I got stopwatch , weather and barometer readings .

RHotax ,could you possibly post another pic of the pcb ,what I see in your pic above does not resemble the jumpers mentioned at all...


----------



## Rhotax

Thanks for answers.
Ok, the pcb looks excatly this same as in "kinzi" watch in this post:https://www.watchuseek.com/2240922-post141.html (1-LD1868).

So there's mine:


So you're saying that those jumpers are these rectangles that looks like capacitors ? 
So, their names are not J1 or J2 but C12 (near sign J1) and C14 (near sign J2) (look at my picture) ?

How do you know that "jumper" is open or not ? When I though about tracks, I though that J2 is open because track J2 ends with a Hole (look at my picture), and track J1 not.


----------



## barbanikos

CAREFUL NOW ! DONT CUT ANYTHING JUST YET
I dont think yours and kinzi's are the same
I 've downloaded both pictures and I can understand what the trouble seems to be:
the spot where kinzi's jumper is missing(as i said,I believe he posted the pic after cutting) is OUTSIDE THE RECTANGULAR BOXES MARKED AS C12 C13 C14 ETC and would be a tiny bridge between the small shining rectangular contact points (potentially there might be holes in these shining contacts)try to compare these:








this is what mine looks like,all the 6 jumpers neatly grouped together:The purpose of this is to see what the jumpers look like ,I believe by now it should be fairly obvious what you are looking for and that the c10 c12 etc have nothing to do with our business and need to be left in peace.J1 is cut in this pic,J3 immediately adjacent below it is still intact.
in kinzi's pic the 2 jumper(s) missing would be in the middle of the yellow rectangle he used to pinpoint the location (the 4 shining spots)







j2 obviously looks untampered (it was the open one,above) but you can see j1 ,below, looks a little worn (after cutting the welded bridge I suppose-I seem to recall he only said he UNWELDED ONE jumper??)
In your case I can see the J (jumper markings but ...no jumpers,bridges or contacts which leads me to the following assumptions:
1.perhaps the manufacturer read our posts or sth and thought better to protect their jumpers with more of the black blaub of material covering the processors/chips and stuff
2.there is at least one j5 above the "qc passed" sticker in your pic which seem partly occluded by the sticker-you might want to remove these stickers ,even temporarily to get a better look
3.you might consider the possibility that the jumpers are ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE PCB ? (just hit me and would easily solve your problem!!)
you think you might sneak a peak there and show us ???
Sorry if I couldn't be more helpful
I suggest you don't cut anything just yet 
theoretically you would get the same result by cutting tracks IF you were certain which are which but that would mean slightly deeper damage to the pcb I might not want to risk...
I 'll be waiting to hear from you
best of luck :-!


----------



## barbanikos

just a thought here, what do you think might happen if we were to weld the open jumpers(eg j2 ,j4 ) shut?
I dont think too higlhy of my microwelding skills or equipment but i would bet there is even more to be unlocked!(that percent icon mentioned earlier for example?)


----------



## Rhotax

Now it's all clear!
That's why I've couldn't understand what to cut 



> 1.perhaps the manufacturer read our posts or sth and thought better to protect their jumpers with more of the black blaub of material covering the processors/chips and stuff


I bought my watch...2 or 3 years ago 



> 3.you might consider the possibility that the jumpers are ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE PCB ?


I've checked - there isn't

I think I know why I don't see these jumpers. It's because of this big black spot on left-up corner. She's is........bigger than in kinzi's picture ! :|
She's bigger so it's mask these jumpers (they're hidden under) o|

I have no idea how to get under this spot (I even don't know what that spot is for)


----------



## macca4motion

Hello, now in stores, here in Italy, LD2900. Is there any hacking guide for this one? No j2-j3-j4 here, only j1 and j10, both opened. Any ideas?


----------



## piumach

Hi, just bought at LIDL this morning here in Italy, but new item code (1-LD2900) never heard before, no way to activate BASCH mode via buttons, and in the diagnostic mode I always get ACE mode, do not know what E means...
Someone else has got this model and found how to have BASCH mode activated?

Regards,
Nicola


----------



## piumach

macca4motion said:


> Hello, now in stores, here in Italy, LD2900. Is there any hacking guide for this one? No j2-j3-j4 here, only j1 and j10, both opened. Any ideas?


Just noticed your post after having posted mine, did you open the watch, right?
Are you sure no jumper are there? Did you eventually tried with the paper sheet between the battery and the spring-contact as most of the guys has done here?
Very interested to have BASCH mode working on mine LD2900!! :-d


----------



## ruzikovi

Hi, 
I have the same problem with new model 1-LD2900. Any way to activate BASCH with buttons combination. Diagnostic mode also reflect ACE and I don't know, what it means. I don't try unplug any from MB... I shall be happy to information about activation in this model...

Marek


----------



## Selvadego

I'm another "happy" customer of 1-LD2900. I really don't mind activating the baro functions, I'd just be pleased to find a way to adjust the temperature settings. After a double reset (A+C x2) i'm really not able to find the right menu by cycling through the D button. Any suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## macca4motion

No way to activate full functions. 2 jumpers, opened, inside. Maybe this time they need to be shorted... :-(


----------



## SteveMann

Anyone tried shorting these yet?

I've tried the double resetting (A+C) method and get a strange screen with M showing and 1009 in top right.

If I press D I get to a wierd Stopwatch screen thta seems to be using Hex! But neither displays last for more than a minute. The screen blanks and the watch self resets back to initialised screen.

Also, in the normal time mode I get acontinuous circling of the compass segments that seem to tick one per second but end at 12 at a count of 36 then start again. Is this normal?


----------



## SteveMann

Anyone tried shorting these yet?

I've tried the double resetting (A+C) method and get a strange screen with M showing and 1009 in top right.

If I press D I get to a wierd Stopwatch screen that seems to be using Hex! But neither displays last for more than a minute. The screen blanks and the watch self resets back to initialised screen.

Also, in the normal time mode I get a continuous circling of the compass segments that seem to tick one per second but end at 12 at a count of 36 then start again. Is this normal?


----------



## cosine

Circuit on the newer LD2900 is quite different, see








Perhaps -connecting- J1 will work?

J10 seems related to IC U4 (magnetic sensor? thermochip?)

The diagnostic screen is like this:








R6= Revision 6?


----------



## Hanns Loose

hello :-!

I am the not so fortunate owner of a new LD 2900 watch from Lidl


The start of the bad news is I was interrupted during the set up so the date , month are wrong. According to the poor instructions i can't see there is any way to reset the watch by the buttons !! :-(

I havn't got the fine tools to take more than the back off and it looks risky anyway.
So a way to turn it on and off without pulling it apart would be very helpful please. :thanks

Extra functions like finding a stop watch ( the mistaken reason I bought it  .....without checking the box ) is great but not essential. Can you help guys ? or it goes back for a refund...


----------



## cosine

Hanns Loose said:


> The start of the bad news is I was interrupted during the set up so the date , month are wrong. According to the poor instructions i can't see there is any way to reset the watch by the buttons !! :-(


The same way as for the previous models (mentioned above).


----------



## SteveMann

So, Does your watch have a continuously cycling band of segments in the time display?


----------



## Hanns Loose

SteveMann said:


> So, Does your watch have a continuously cycling band of segments in the time display?


If that question is mine that yes there are segments counting off on the display. Does that signify something ?

Thanx to the info here I reset the watch and set the time function. :-!

As for the others the altimeter isn't accurate. It fluctuated over 150 feet , probably due to the unsettled weather.

The compass is good from what I've observed.

Watch alarm is useful.

Watch's temperature is a few degrees out and needs offsetting.

That's it so far, for 20 quid the product is ok and nice looking. Now how long will the batteries last ? :think:


----------



## SteveMann

*Re: LIDL ABC watch LD2900 BASCH Fix Hope?*

Anyone tried jumping J10 or J1 to see if it enables full BASCH mode?
Or has this version defeated the even the bold adventurers and genius engineers? o|


----------



## barbanikos

I would bet all the missing jumpers in recent releases of the watch are hidden under the black tar/resin blobs...:think:
that might prove tricky to remove without damage to the circuit board..
still, what about a picture of the opposite side?that might come in handy

any chance some of the circuit is actually embedded in the board itself?:-s
(this does look quite simpler in print than previous models...)

mine also has 36 segment circling the screen ,i thing that's how is is supposed to be..
other watches with a rotating bezel also have 36 or other number of segments by which a number of calculations can be made on the fixed ratio of 60 seconds to 36 segments(i can't really remember how but i think it shouldn't be that difficult to deduce,sth to do with mph -kmph)




another thing..when you reset the watch and the entire screen flashes ,do you get a glimpse of the cloud/sunnny /mb icons?if so there have to be hidden functions ...


----------



## SteveMann

Hans, Cosine,

Good news; it is possible to remove the resin blob with a paint stripper heat gun; this will heat the resin to 100-120C without damaging the board. Let it cool then the resin will be brittle and easily scraped/ chipped off. So the jumpers can be exposed for testing....


----------



## Alpha Male

Well, I've replaced the battery on my modded LD2550 for the second time, the first was shortly after purchase and the second was last week, this time the "low-batt" symbol was showing for about 2-3 days so I replaced the battery now its stuck on the "bASCHO" screen. When I first fit the battery it starts on the usual flashing Mb, but pressing any button does nothing, then afer a few mins is goes to the "bASCHO" screen, again not buttons (inc A+C) does nothing, its been stuck on that screen for a couple of days now.
Any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## Disconnect

i have a LIDL ABC watch LD2900
I real like to get it in BASCH not sure wat to do :-s


----------



## stalker

today I bought similar watch in Lidl - 1-LD3061. I have tried to follow all required steps (with button combination) but without success. Is there any chance to enable the functions without disassemly of the watch? Maybe I will try the trick with removed battery. Thanks for the tricks!


----------



## roman69

stalker said:


> today I bought similar watch in Lidl - 1-LD3061. I have tried to follow all required steps (with button combination) but without success. Is there any chance to enable the functions without disassemly of the watch? Maybe I will try the trick with removed battery. Thanks for the tricks!


Hi stalker,

I also bought this watch (Lidl - 1-LD3061) yesterday. Would you please let me know if the battery trick worked for you? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ronhogwarts

I have read the entire thread and have the _LD3061, and no combination of all the buttons seems to do anything, if anyone has any luck whatsoever with this model please reply/email me
_


----------



## ecalzo

i've got the lidl 1-LD3061 today and my friend will gave me the watch tomorrow.. i hope that the watch will have all working from starting time.. don't the 1-LD3061 have all the features working since the beginning? all the stuff of the old model isn't in it out from the box? :think:


----------



## ronhogwarts

it is listed as having altimeter and compass only, that is why i really wish to get all the extra functions! I have tried all methods on this thread, except opening up the circuit board, and nothing changes the M at the beginning, here is my screen on diagnostics:

R6 n
A C E-
7r(or T) H : 103


----------



## tooplanx

I too have just bought the 1-LD3061 and have tried everything in this thread to get the barometer, but with no success.

I don't understand why they have disabled this when the watch is capable of these functions, it makes no sense :-s. 
I know they assign features to meet price points, but there are no other models available so it's not like they're trying to encourage us to buy a more expensive version...:think:

Anyway, it's a pretty decent watch so far. I own a Suunto Vector which cost me £130, and this watch seems to be basically the same. It lacks some of the log book features that the Suunto had, but accuracy wise it's on par. My Suunto has died from water damage though...

Some ppl were complaining about the altimeter being innacurate and changing as the weather changes- *that's how all altimeters work* (apart from GPS), so that's not a problem specific to this watch. You just need to recalibrate the altitute frequently.

This can be used to your advantage though-

Because the altitude is measured off the barometric pressure, you can use the altimeter like a barometer to look for weather trends.

If the altimeter says that you've suddenly climbed in altitude but you haven't moved anywhere, this means there's been a drop in air pressure, which usually signifies changeable (wet, windy etc.) weather approaching.

The reverse is true, a drop in the altitude reading indicates high pressure approaching- stable weather, usually clear and calm.

So if you can't get the barometer function, you can still have weather prediction..:-!


----------



## ronhogwarts

Anyone had any luck with the 1-LD3061 at all, please post if so!


----------



## ecalzo

no luck but here's the pcb photo


----------



## SteveMann

Amazingly I found an older model 2550 in my LIDL last weekend!
And the two jumpers J1, J3 were clear and ready for snipping. That was the easy bit. What took a few hours of fiddling and dismantling were : getting the plastic membrane positioned correctly, keeping the two conductive foam edges positioned correctly between the PCB and the LCD edges, and ensuring the tiny conductive foam piece was positioned correctly so as to permit the EL light to work. And lastly not overtightening the outer casing as this caused the SET switch to be on...

But after all that I now have an excellent BASCH mode watch!! And it has the litle weather symbols too 

So have a hunt around your local LIDL for any 2550s lurking...


----------



## barbanikos

Hi y'all.!
I have had aproblem with my tweaked 2550 watch.AA while ago the backlight died on me.I thought it was due to low battery but just replaced it today and still dont have any backlight :-|:think:.
Does anyone know where the light is located /what might be wrong with it?
All the rest of the basch functions and pixels on screen seem to be functioning properly...


----------



## simon2k

Got a similar problem here with my 1-LD1868, not tweaked! :-(
Battery seemed to be low (black display) so I replaced the battery.
After replacing the battery, display flashed with all symbols on it and then it's black again!
Pressing Buttons A and C to reset the watch results in a short beep but no display still no display reaction.

Can someone help me out with that, please?

Greetings,
Simon


----------



## Viktor Vikino Borisz

I watch a 3161-LD only from me, the lower knob to the right of that big can also choose. to bad about it? Can you fix it, try to put the picture



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonts by translator


----------



## SteveMann

Viktor, No problem. The button does not do anything so you can just stick it back with some glue.


----------



## Viktor Vikino Borisz

Hallo.Some there is no problem uz am oneself mellow.I am thinked on silikon will that mate motion.
Pretty watch...You don't know su waterproof ?


----------



## lefts

Hi, i'm the owner of an LD-3161 the last model of this nice navigator watch and probably the one with the last firmware. I read all the posts in this thread, and on this model, it seems not to be possible neither a "Button hacking" nor the J1 - J3 cutting/unsoldering because they seem to be under the black resin spot. It seems strange to me that there are not electronic experts that tried to hack this new model, as i think this lidl watch is something really cool for that price, that is worth to be unlocked to all its potential... I can't attempt to do it by myself causing my lacks in electronics knowledge, but i'd like to share my tryings with someone else more expert than me...Bye, TX Cesar.


----------



## lightningslim

*Re: That's how it works definitely*

Hi Kinzi, 
I just thought I'd let you know that your post is still being useful 3 years on! Just replaced my battery and took the opportunity to do the mod. Needless to say it worked, but I've actually had the functionality for a fair while as it just started working that way by itself! I believe that the voltage of the battery is the explanation.
Thanks again

Mike



kinzi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought the same watch from Lidl Austria (1-LD1868) some months ago. It had the same basic features (ACH).
> 
> The other day the battery went weak, leading to a reset of the watch, and suddenly it had bASCH features enabled, what made me stunning and quite happy ;-) . After changing the weak battery the new options were gone again. So I googled and ended up right here. But none of the ways described here worked for me, the new features stayed away.
> 
> What I thought about all this was, that the uC in the watch couldn't read the right option switches/jumpers/whatever at reset when the battery went weak, so accidentely the new options were enabled. With quite new batteries this would never happen. So why not have a look for these jumpers?
> 
> I disassembled the watch by unscrewing the 8 (2x4) screws and took it apart. Watch out for the springs, don't loose them! ;-) After a short look at the PCB through a magnifier I saw two jumper tracks labled "J1" and "J2". J1 was closed while J2 was open. So I grabbed a cutter and cut off the J1 track, reassembled the watch and: BINGO! It has now bASCH options enabled. I don't know about the other jumper combinations, they're not of interest for me, so I didn't try them out. Maybe someone else will give it a try?
> 
> See attached photo for details ;-) ...
> 
> Regards from Austria,
> kinzi.
> 
> P.S.:
> What I forgot to say:
> * Yes, you'll loose warranty.
> * No, I'm not responsible if you fry your watch.
> ;-)


----------



## uzapuca

Hi, i also have the LD-3161 model. I have tried to follow all required steps (with button combination) but without success. Is there any chance to enable the functions without disassemly of the watch? I am not very good at electronics. Cheers.


----------



## kungfubunny

Hello all.

I recently came into posession of a Crivit 1-LD3161 watch. 
Currently it is in normal, untweaked , ACH mode.

I have tried the "take out the batery" or "reset it indefinitely" scenarios and nothing, the watch is stubborn and stays ACH.
So, i was looking for the J1 and J2 jumpers, but they are nowhere to be found. All i can find are J10 up on the left side and J11 and J12 near C17.
Here, take a look at the PCB yourselves, perhaps one of you has more ideas.


----------



## profaner

hello it's my first post so I 'll say hi.

HI 

For a few days I've been reading this great topic.

Now I'm thinking about buying one of those Lidl watches.
But does anybody of You knows something about this watch?








 


BR


----------



## fufok

Hello
I'm new here. 
My watch from Lidl (the same on photo from *profaner *- post #229) has numbers IAN34232, Z32130B.
Photos from inside:













Test screen's after reset:


























It has LCD similiar to model Pyle PSKI2 with barometer, wheather forecast, moon phase indicator. 
Maybe anyone know how to unlock the hidden features? If any such exist

Greetings


----------

